# UN Treaty, looks like it's moving forward.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*This sucks.*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrybe...eement-should-have-all-gun-owners-up-in-arms/


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

They can come try and get mine.


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

im sure sometime in this life the blue berets will be patrolling our streets with their fals


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

And Romney would be right there with them, this is what he did for guns as Governor....

*Gun control*

During his 2002 gubernatorial campaign, Romney had been a supporter of the federal assault weapons ban, and had also said he believed "in the rights of those who hunt to responsibly own and use firearms."[92] On July 1, 2004, Romney signed a permanent state ban on assault weapons, saying at the signing ceremony for the new law, "Deadly assault weapons have no place in Massachusetts. These guns are not made for recreation or self-defense. They are instruments of destruction with the sole purpose of hunting down and killing people."[93] The law extended a temporary measure that had been in effect since 1998 and covered weapons such as the AK-47, Uzi, and MAC-10.[93] The same law also modified some other aspects of general firearms licensing regulations.[93]


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thankyou WW2 for seeing that romney is not a "Gun Friednly" guy. I'm not saying either candidate is but having lived most of my life in MA you can see it.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Just because the UN makes a treaty doesn't make it law for us. First, it must pass in the Senate by a two thirds majority. Second, the president has to ratify it. Then and only then does it become law for us. I'm not sure how long it takes for a treaty passed by the UN to make it to the Senate floor but it may take long enough that we'll have another president by then (hopefully...). Either way I don't think it'll ever pass the Senate in the first place.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

one would figure between the NRA and the gun companies like Glock and Remington would toss some cash err I mean political pressure to make sure it didn't pass. Basically i just pray that something tragic/ stupid doesn't happen to swing voters and politicians to say guns are evil.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

The UN is a toothless organization. It has no authority over US laws. Never has and never will. Using the same logic about this means we would have to change almost every U.S. law to conform with the UN. Americans would never accept it. In all this hysteria about Obama, Hillary, the UN, and Gun Control it seems to be lost on people that for something to become a law it must make it through Congress. Thankfully there is plenty of conservative representation to keep the liberals from going to crazy. 

Despite all the heightened rhetoric as of late we have the best system of government in the world that prevents extremist from either side of the political spectrum gaining to much power. Unlike most around here I think it's a good and healthy thing. I don't want conservatives to have unchecked power either. 

A few points on Romney and Gun Control. He was governor of a liberal leaning state. He never would have been elected taking a hard right stance. He is a successful Harvard educated rich white guy from the Northeast who has probably never fired a gun in his life except on some guided bird hunt if that. That is a totally different culture then what we in the South or rural America in general are accustomed to. It's possible that as his political aspirations have grown that he has been exposed to law abiding gun enthusiast who responsibly use semi-automatic "assault" rifles for sport and recreation. People do change their minds on issues after being presented with facts they haven't considered previously. I give the guy a break.

I grew up hunting and never owned semi-auto rifles. I used to think what in the world does somebody need a 30 round clipped semi-auto rifle for. Learning about the shooting sports and the high caliber - no pun intended - of people involved in them changed my mind. Same can be said of a 550 HP Cobra Mustang, a Bass-boat that will do 78mph, or a 36 ft center console with 4 300hp outboards on it. Does anyone really NEED something so high performance? No but they are pretty badass and just flat out fun to play with. All of them could be extremely dangerous and life threatening in the wrong hands doesn't mean we should ban them all does it? I think Romney may have been enlightened on the issue and legitimately believes his position. 

As gun owners we have to admit that owning these high-capacity weapons is a great responsibility and we surely don't want them in the hands of people who would use them against other human beings. I personally don't have a problem with banning private sales of such weapons. No reason a FFL dealer can't broker the deal for a small fee to make sure a Felon is not obtaining one. Most have been to the gun show. Who can honestly say that it gives them a warm and fuzzy feeling to know that some of the "characters" we see there are armed to the teeth? I get the feeling some of them are just a lost job, wife leaving them, pint of Jim Beam, and one overhyped NRA article about Obama coming to take his guns away from a "patriotic" shooting spree.

I'm a member of the NRA and realize they have done a lot of good for gun rights. That being said I don't take everything they say as the gospel either. They don't miss an opportunity to spin any statistic in their favor whether it directly correlates or not. Academically speaking they loose some credibility there but I realize their mission and why they do it. I see them as a counterbalance to the unreasonable ultra-left that see all guns and gun-owners as pure evil. I get a kick out of how many necks take their latest shiny NRA rag to the crapper and come out full of righteous indignation about Obama and Hillary coming after their guns. Same ole stuff every issue. No doubt they contemplate holding off on an extra case of MREs to upgrade to a gold membership so Obama and his villainous accomplices can be defeated. Speaking of Gold, I really appreciate the fact they give me so many suggestions and opportunities to buy "real" Gold at double or triple the market rate. The stamped eagle or patriot with his musket is cool and all but I will have pass on those deals.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Very well said bama99!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Way too much hysteria and over dramatization of the UN treaty. The list of affects on gun owners in the Forbes article is speculation at best; they admit that the final draft hasn't been released.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

https://www.un.org/disarmament/ATT/documents/

No draft per se, but there are some documents that will give you an idea of what some countries want. Particularly this one Compilation of views on the elements of an arms trade treaty


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is the funny thing....... well not so funny, we are the ones keeping the U.N. afloat bu giving them hundreds of millions a year to help countries that wouldn't piss on us if we were on fire. I say we repay the favor . Blue hats going down the street would be good for something just cant say what.
*
U.S. debt to the United Nations, from 1995 to 2005* Year Regular budget Peacekeeping Total 31 December 1995 $414 million (73%) $816 million (47%) $1.231 billion (56%) 31 December 1996 $376 million (74%) $926 million (57%) $1.303 billion (61%) 31 December 1997 $373 million (79%) $940 million (60%) $1.313 billion (64%) 31 December 1998 $316 million (76%) $976 million (61%) $1.294 billion (64%) 31 December 1999 $167 million (68%) $995 million (67%) $1.170 billion (67%) 31 December 2000 $165 million (74%) $1.144 billion (56%) $1.321 billion (58%) 31 December 2001 $165 million (69%) $691 million (38%) $871 million (41%) 31 December 2002 $190 million (62%) $536 million (40%) $738 million (44%) 31 December 2003 $268 million (61%) $482 million (45%) $762 million (48%) 31 December 2004 $241 million (68%) $722 million (28%) $975 million (33%) 30 September 2005 $607 million (82%) $607 million (28%) $1.246 billion (41%)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_and_the_United_Nations


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Wait till Bloomberg and the rest of the gang start up after the Movie Masacre last night.:blink:*


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *Wait till Bloomberg and the rest of the gang start up after the Movie Masacre last night.:blink:*


We've seen many similar situations, but it sure isn't going to help any. I just hope we don't have a bunch of copy cat killings like happens nearly every time the media reports on a school shooting.


----------

